# STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW IN LAS VEGAS, NV. NOVEMBER 8TH 2014



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*​More info coming soon*


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Us rejects might get accepted to this one.


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

Buuuahahaha


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Firme! Too soon but next year we're there! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> *​More info coming soon*


:thumbsup: good for the ones that couldn't get into the show this weekend


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

el cuate-g said:


> Us rejects might get accepted to this one.


:roflmao:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Vegas Vegas Las Vegas TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How long has this show been in the works


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh and how far is the show from the atrip


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

Might have a real good turn out considering it is the day after SEMA.


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oh and how far is the show from the atrip


I think about 5 miles.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How long has this show been in the works




For a while now. It's gonna be a good one.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> For a while now. It's gonna be a good one.


U going to be there brother?!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FoolishinVegas said:


> U going to be there brother?!!



:yes:unless the vendor fee is too much


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Ill be in town for sema.. I gotta stop by this


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


> *​More info coming soon*



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

????


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Im gonna be in vegas for the week for sema im gonna extend my trip to check this show out :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT 


Ontario classics car club


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Is this an outdoor show?


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT ?


Ontario classics car club


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style Vegas Chapter will be in the house! _:thumbsup:


----------



## sammysavage5 (Mar 22, 2012)

TTT


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Im going to be in vegas for SEMA too,leaving Sat. But going to do my best to get over there before my flight.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So is this show on or what


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> So is this show on or what




:yes::yes: it sure is homie....you coming?


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Imperials will be in Vegas for a b-day party be rollin in to check out show.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

It could be all good but when you google the adress its a strip mall parking lot? Hoping they have room for everything and everyone?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :yes::yes: it sure is homie....you coming?


Yup


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

OG 61 said:


> It could be all good but when you google the adress its a strip mall parking lot? Hoping they have room for everything and everyone?


So its all outdoors


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Vegas!! Car show,


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flash drives will be available. 1,400 songs for $50. Stop by my booth before I sell out.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave: The Cholo Dj gonna be in the house


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Streetlow Magazine Las Vegas Car Show and Concert. SEMA WEEKEND! ALL AGES!
Performing live on stage Too $hort, MC Magic, Young Sam, Relentless One, Squinkla, Hoodstars, Yowda, Passed up, Troublez, Madd KD, Hatchet, and YBSOD.
We will have from the baddest lowriders, custom bombs, euro, trucks, imports, vw, rat rods, hot rods, rust buckets, muscle, motorcycles, bicycles, pedals.We will also have a car hop and truck limbo. Come check out the biggest car show of Las Vegas as Streetlow magazine puts it down. 
Move in for Custom cars/bikes 8:00am - 1:00pm
Event starts from 2:00pm-8:30pm 
Awards: 8:00pm. Car Hop at 3:00 pm. Bikini Contest 8:00pm
For more info on the show or vendor booths space/Prices you can call Phone: (408)210-4040, (408)940-5486 or (408)920-0997 FAX: 408-993-9285
Email: [email protected]
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Pre-sale ticket location all Egg Works Locations: 
2490 E. Sunset Rd.
Las Vegas NV, 89120
702.873.3447

4533 W. Sahara Ave.
Las Vegas NV, 89102
702.364.9686 

9355 W. Flamingo Rd. #1
Las Vegas NV, 89147
702.368.3447 

6960 South Rainbow Blvd
Las Vegas NV, 89118
702.361.3447 

10839 S. Eastern Ave.
Henderson NV, 89052
702.485.5585 

2025 Village Center Drive
Las Vegas NV, 89134
702.445.7330 

http://www.theeggworks.com/


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Roll Call
Tiempo Bike Club
Majestics - Las Vegas - Lancaster - SFV - Henderson
East Side Rendezvous
Artistic Cruiser Bike Club of Las Vegas
Eastsiders 
Groupe CC
UCE
Viejitos


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Does it cost as a spectator?


----------



## showlows69 (Dec 31, 2011)

Anybody know how much it cost to get in the car show


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

$20 pre sale only sold at any of the Egg Works location. $25 at the Door.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Squinkla Performing live at the Streetlow Las Vegas Car Show this Saturday.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

This is a clip from the Rapper Berner from his point of view at our San Jose Show this year.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Streetlow photo shoot


----------



## BigPunn831 (Aug 22, 2014)

So is this a parking lot show? :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Flash drives will be available. 1,400 songs for $50. Stop by my booth before I sell out.



Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BigPunn831 said:


> So is this a parking lot show? :dunno:




No, it's a Lowrider show.


----------



## BigPunn831 (Aug 22, 2014)

It's in a parking lot of a restaurant que no? Or is it indoors and outdoors.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Parking lot


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ikey Turner said:


> $20 pre sale only sold at any of the Egg Works location. $25 at the Door.


Is that for the cars or for spectators?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ikey Turner said:


> Roll Call
> Tiempo Bike Club
> Majestics - Las Vegas - Lancaster - SFV - Henderson
> East Side Rendezvous
> ...


Fixed


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BigPunn831 said:


> It's in a parking lot of a restaurant que no? Or is it indoors and outdoors.




The ENTIRE lot has been reserved for the show......it's in a pretty big ass area. Plenty of food spots, restrooms....etc



Don't forget to pass by my booth. I'll have flash drives available with up to 1,400 songs for $50


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

how much does it cost for the general public to get in?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

??? Spectators cost.


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> ??? Spectators cost.


Some big secret i guess


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

Fuck streetlow magazine and their show, $25 just to walk in the show to see maybe 30 cars, we drove right back home.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Fuck


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I came from colorado and the show was no good sum cars you couldnt see it was like a traffic jam no order or rows to the cars at all


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I came from colorado and the show was no good sum cars you couldnt see it was like a traffic jam no order or rows to the cars at all


wow.... That's really bad if its true. Maybe the cars that were there can give street low some input on how to make it better for next year.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It is true I was there it was a small show in a parking lot that cost 25 bux to get in for the public


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn that sucks


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Any photos?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone have any pics. I don't have a Facebook and it seems like everyone has Facebook these days and the would rather post there than here!!!!! I wanna see how big or small the turn out was.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Not worth takin pics to me I took ap ic of a few hoes but thats it


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Im so glad i didnt go. I was leaving from vegas that day and it was going to cost me about $60 to extend my rental car to go. I would have thrown a shit fit if i had to pay $50 on top of that for me and my old lady to get in


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you streetlow. For a great show. Taking best of bike n other best awards. Wasent like a supershow but it was well worth 4hrs to drive


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks like a cruise night...$25 that's crazy!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Anymore pics?


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

-Quote from Bob Marley:
He had this idea. It was kind of a virologist idea. He believed that you could cure HATE... literally cure it, by injecting music and love into people's lives. When he was scheduled to perform at a peace rally, a gunman came to his house and shot him down. Two days later he walked out on that stage and sang. When they asked him why - He said, "The people, who were trying to make this world worse... are not taking a day off. How can I? Light up the darkness." -

* Streetlow had a month and a half to plan this event for Las Vegas. This was not for the 400 cars around the U.S. that were turned away from the lowrider show. It was also for the other 450 cars and bikes from Las Vegas that was not allowed to enter also. Streetlow has never done vegas b4. Gilbert put on the show ASAP with a location to have not only a show but a party, Similar to a Football tailgate. The price to enter for the show cover staff, security, police, fencing, stage, permits, lights, speakers, advertisement, restrooms, hotels, gas, dj, MC Magic and Too Short...etc. 

If you ask anybody there about the show, they were happy that streetlow came out to there backyard and brought a streetlow show to Las Vegas. Streetlow allowed clubs to pick up beer, soda, snacks and food if needed for in and out at the stores next doors. 

We will announce a larger location for next year and provide a year of promotion for this event. Streetlow is not corporate. we will announce more locations at the end of this year for next year.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ikey Turner said:


> -Quote from Bob Marley:
> He had this idea. It was kind of a virologist idea. He believed that you could cure HATE... literally cure it, by injecting music and love into people's lives. When he was scheduled to perform at a peace rally, a gunman came to his house and shot him down. Two days later he walked out on that stage and sang. When they asked him why - He said, "The people, who were trying to make this world worse... are not taking a day off. How can I? Light up the darkness." -
> 
> * Streetlow had a month and a half to plan this event for Las Vegas. This was not for the 400 cars around the U.S. that were turned away from the lowrider show. It was also for the other 450 cars and bikes from Las Vegas that was not allowed to enter also. Streetlow has never done vegas b4. Gilbert put on the show ASAP with a location to have not only a show but a party, Similar to a Football tailgate. The price to enter for the show cover staff, security, police, fencing, stage, permits, lights, speakers, advertisement, restrooms, hotels, gas, dj, MC Magic and Too Short...etc.
> ...


I think I speak for a lot of people in Las Vegas when I say we appreciate the fact that you came down here to have a show but to expect us to pay $25 for a small parking lot show just won't work, there are plenty of other places you could have tried for a first time show here to gauge what kind of response you would get to see if it would be worth it to have a full scale show with big acts and can charge $25 to get in. I do hope you have another show next year as we need more lowrider shows around, maybe next time talk to some of the local car clubs or maybe even black magic or cce and find out if they know of a better place so you can have it so that it will be worth your time, effort and money as well as our time,effort and money


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thank you streetlow. For a great show. Taking best of bike n other best awards. Wasent like a supershow but it was well worth 4hrs to drive


U must not hit many shows if you think that was worth a 4hr drive just saying


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Im part of streetlow staff and i didnt make it to this show. I just would like some input to help. I think a show in the beginning of the car show season would make sense so that we dont have to compete with the big show at the end of the year. Maybe Streetlow can be the season opener in vegas plus we can get a show in before it gets crazy hot.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> Im part of streetlow staff and i didnt make it to this show. I just would like some input to help. I think a show in the beginning of the car show season would make sense so that we dont have to compete with the big show at the end of the year. Maybe Streetlow can be the season opener in vegas plus we can get a show in before it gets crazy hot.


You want a big responce. Let everyone in for cheap. People will spend $1000 to engrave the part you can't see but don't wanna pay for showing their cars. Just a Idea. Or let them bring in coolers not like the Lowrider shows.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Heres my input more organized as far as the cars are parked make it a bigger venue and put the music out to a distance I couldnt even talk about tje cars with my crew with the music blaring that loud


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Heres my input more organized as far as the cars are parked make it a bigger venue and put the music out to a distance I couldnt even talk about tje cars with my crew with the music blaring that loud


Thats how we do it usually at our other shows


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm a little confused here. Where are the pics of all the ladies??? 

Stop BS'ing and post pics dammit!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


> Thats how we do it usually at our other shows


Ya but I hate to say it u didnt come correct in vegas so out of towners will not come back its too far to travel for that


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> I'm a little confused here. Where are the pics of all the ladies???
> 
> Stop BS'ing and post pics dammit!


I took two pics of ladies I flew to vegas to go to a car show only to stay at the show an hour


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Look the show it self wasn't that good cause it was a cluster in the way u guys wanted the cars parked and 25 bucks to get in and 30 bucks for cars was bullshit there would of been more clubs there if it wasn't so much to get in and if it was a better spot next time have it close to the strip and don't charge so much and don't park the cars to close together especially since u guys want us to display


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

X2 on close to the strip I rented a car for one day just to go to the show


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Drop too short and mc magic. Im there to see cars and girls


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mc magic always sings the same shit at every fucking show LOL played out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard them announce his name when he was coming on stage Im like lets get the fuck out of here lol


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

REYXTC said:


> Drop too short and mc magic. Im there to see cars and girls


Word, that goes for all lowrider shows lol.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Exactly


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:roflmao:mc magic


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Here are some ideas for future shows:
1. Drop the ticket prices to like $10.
2. Drop the concerts 
3. FREE Admission for all the ladies . 
4. Set up photo shoots for all the amateur models .
5. Bikini contest mandatory .

I am sure others have some things to add as well .


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

BeautyHunter said:


> Here are some ideas for future shows:
> 1. Drop the ticket prices to like $10.
> 2. Drop the concerts
> 3. FREE Admission for all the ladies .
> ...


this! :werd:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Johnny562 said:


> I'm a little confused here. Where are the pics of all the ladies???
> 
> Stop BS'ing and post pics dammit!


:rofl: :tongue:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

X2!


----------

